# 4-13 Perdido key



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I'm back over here in perdido key again, and I guess that I will be until the grass over at Fort Morgan clears up. It ain't looking good this morning. ...not a single bite so far. I figured maybe, just maybe if I try to start a thread on this phone that it might trigger a bite.......nope nothing ! I'll update in a bit.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

First pompano of the morning ,but it was a dink ,so it got to swim away.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

1 - 17" pomp









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

1 big ugly Blackdrum









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

What a fabulous morning, I bet around 9:15 you'll reel in a 22 incher. I will check in to see! Or.....maybe you'll beat the world record, I am pulling for you.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Complain all you want, but while you are fishing, I am getting ready to head out the door for work. You win.
Looks like another day in paradise. Don't forget to cover up.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You're an asshole.


----------



## Finmanfish (Dec 12, 2016)

So is it accurate to assume via your photos you are using only fishbites? No additional bait sir?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Finmanfish said:


> So is it accurate to assume via your photos you are using only fishbites? No additional bait sir?


That's correct. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Splittine said:


> You're an asshole.


And that's correct also ! Lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Lost a nice pomp 2 feet from the fricking sand !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> Lost a nice pomp 2 feet from the fricking sand !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ha.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Ass ! I hope that the crabs in your beard dig in deep today !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Good deal. Think I am sold on Fishbites


----------



## DirtyPirate (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm heading down to Orange Beach for a day of fishing in the surf. May come down to Perdido if the bite gets going?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

This guy tried and tried and dove in time after time ,but never caught a thing









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

My poor old lonely pompano from this morning. I felt bad so invited her to dinner tonight.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> My poor old lonely pompano from this morning. I felt bad so invited her to dinner tonight.


You need a mallet! 

But thanks for the pics; enjoying it. I'm stuck at home for another week.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I almost hit the delete button.....I saw both posts and didn't know your sorry self went out 2 DAYS IN A ROW!!!! Dang, must be nice to get out and fish!!! hahaha Keep catching dinner and call when you get the fish fry going!!!


----------



## Nalt (May 9, 2016)

Y'all are killing me with all these fish pics. I'm stuck up here in North Alabama having to work. Keep the pics coming though. Nothing like dying with a smile on my face...

Hoping I can sneak down there hopefully the second weekend in May to try and catch some for myself...


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Those drum might be ugly but sure are fine eating. Great catch there GROUPERKING...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everybody !


----------

